# Vintage Guage/Tach repair?



## Corellian Corvette (Jun 16, 2012)

Anyone have a good place (or person) that can repair a vintage GTO tach?

I purchased an original in-dash '68 Tach, but one of the posts is broken on the back. Not sure if it's power or the signal post, but it doesn't work. 

It doesn't need a cosmetic restoration - just wanted it tested, verified it works with a modern HEI, and the post repaired (if needed)

Cosmetically it's pretty decent.

Thanks!


----------



## Joe'sToy (Mar 9, 2012)

Percision Pontiac, Pete Serio in Columbus OH. That's where I had my rally cluster re-built. He does an excellant job.

Just google Percision Pontiac and his site will come up.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

X2! Not only that, but Pete is a great guy and a Pontiac fanatic as well. Can't go wrong there!
Jeff


----------

